# Hooking bose radio to laptop



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a Bose radio. It is way before cd players and all that. It has some rca jacks on the back. Is that where I hook to the laptop? I would need two prong rca jack into one headphone jack cable?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

depends on if you want input or output. why would you want to hook a radio to a laptop anyway?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Probably so he can listen to cd's over the wave speakers

I looked these instuctions up. Not tried and true


*Things You'll Need*



Male to Male 3.5mm audio cable 
 

*Instructions*

Plug one end of the audio cable into the headphone port on your laptop. 

Plug the other end of the audio cable into the Aux-in port in the back of the Wave Radio

Press the "AUX" button on the Bose remote


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Creeper, just what I needed.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy listening :thumbsup:


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

If you do that to connect the laptop to a 7.1 surround sound receiver will it play it with surround sound? I'm guessing no, but just want to double check.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

They make patch cords with:

3.5mm stereo plug to 3.5mm stereo plug
3.5mm stereo plug to two RCA plugs
Plug (male) and jack (female) at the respective ends.

(Less common but also available are the same cables with non-stereo plugs.)

The stereo plug has three metal parts in the prong, called tip, ring, and sleeve. You'll probably quickly recognize this on your headphone cord plug. The non-stereo plug has two metal parts in the prong.

The 3.5mm plug is also called a 1/8" plug or a mini-phone plug.
There is also a less common 2.5mm plug which may be called a 3/32" plug or mcro-plug and that is also used for headphones, more commonly non-stereo earplugs on cheap pocket radios.

Be careful not to connect both ends of a cable to jacks labeled headphones or output (line output).

Surround sound connections using one cable use optical cables rather than 3.5mm plugs or RCA plugs.


----------

